# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ateiste, C'fare Mendoni per Besimtaret?

## hof

Sic e thote titulli, kjo eshte pyetje per ateistet. Si i shikoni besimtaret? I respektoni njesoj si ateistet dhe agnostiket? Beni dallime ne jeten private, per shembull per shoqeri?

----------


## hof

Une per vete bej dallim jo vetem per fetaret por edhe ata qe besojne ne gjera supernatyrale, si perendi. Kur me thone njerzit se jane fetare apo besimtare ndjej repusion (e kunderta e terheqjes, si i thone ne Shqip?) Nuk i bezdis keta njerez apo ti ofendoje, por nuk i respektje aq shume sa ateistet dhe agnostiket. Per shembull takon nje person dhe te duken njeri interesant/terheqes dhe kur shikon kryqin te vjene te largohesh. Nuk e di nese te tjeret ndihen njesoj per kete gje. Nuk e kame ne kontroll kete gje, kur shoh njerez fetare ndjej repulsion se me duken si skllever dhe jo krenar qe te vene nje tjeter si zot te vetes. I perulen nje gjeje. Po te shihja njerez qe besojne ne supersticion por por nuk i perlen asnje gjeje tjeter prape do kishte repulsion por asnjehere aq shume me fete qe kerkojne skllaveri. Pra per mua feja me bezdis shume tek te tjeret, eshte gje shume e rendesishme per mua.

----------


## ane

Ne momentin qe nje person me thote se librat fetare jane nga Zoti dhe me te vertete i beson si te tille ,une e klasifikoj menjehere si njeri me intelegjence nen mesatare ,te me falin fetaret por kete mendim kam :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gilberto

Pa dashur ti ofendoj, por jan shume frikacak, te mjer shpirterisht, kan humbur aftesin e te logjikuarit. nuk i paragjukoj, pervec atyre qe predikojn vend e pa vend ngado qe shkojn , dhe atyre qe mbajn mjekra e shami ne kok. perfundimisht i respektoj thjesht si qenie njerzore.

----------


## Scion

Personalisht, nuk kam asnje mendim te mire apo te keq ndaj besimtareve.
Ashtu sic nuk kam problem me besimet Personale, deshirave te tjereve apo edhe manifestimeve te cilat nuk cenojne mendimin e publikut.
Nuk kam problem as edhe ndaj mendimeve kur dikush thote "besoj ne x-gje" njesoj sic nuk kam problem kur nje tjeter beson ne p.sh. "Borbardhen dhe 7 xhuxhat", por ama kam shume problem nese ky personi fundit del e me mban ligjerate se une nuk duhet te "flas keq" per Xhuxhin dhe Borebardhen sepse iu prishet gjumi, ketu kam problem shume te madh.

Ne bote, ka njerez shume racionale te cilet edhe sikur te jene ne vete "religjioze" dine te ndajne faktin nga trillimi, shkencen nga pseudoshkenca arsyen nga deshira. Ne te njejtin nivel, ka njerez qe jo vetem enderrojne, por edhe perbaltin lart e poshte sa te munden gjoja arsyeja nuk te con drejt te "Vertetes" dhe se vetem trillimi, genjeshtra, shpifja te cojne drejt saj. Nese do duhej te vleresoja nje fetar me kete kategorine e fundit, athere lirisht do kisha thene qe nje i tille per mua eshte ne nivelin e rrugacit, genjeshtarit apo shpifesit.

----------

zANë (12-09-2013)

----------


## Wordless

> Sic e thote titulli, kjo eshte pyetje per ateistet. Si i shikoni besimtaret? I respektoni njesoj si ateistet dhe agnostiket? Beni dallime ne jeten private, per shembull per shoqeri?


E pse u dashka mare mendimi i Ateistëve, për zgjedhjen që ka bër një individ për jetën e tijë ?! Fundja e fundit, kujt i intereson se çfarë mendojnë Ateistët ?!! Paske shumë konsideratë për Ateistët lol. Mos harro se jo të gjithë Ateistët janë shkenctarë.. ka nga ata që janë cop mishi me dy sy...edhe ka shumë nga ky lloj, po ashtu edhe te besimtarët gjen nga kjo specie.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ne momentin qe nje person me thote se librat fetare jane nga Zoti dhe me te vertete i beson si te tille ,une e klasifikoj menjehere si njeri me intelegjence nen mesatare ,te me falin fetaret por kete mendim kam


Eshte nje pikture aty ne mur.

Nje njeri beson aty gjendet rastesisht.
Tjetri beson se dikush e ka pikturuar ate pikture.

Cili ka inteligjence me te ulet? A eshte me e logjikshme qe te thuhet se nje piktor e ka pikturuar ate pikture apo te themi se ajo aty eshte produkt i rastesise. You get my point.

----------


## derjansi

> Eshte nje pikture aty ne mur.
> 
> Nje njeri beson aty gjendet rastesisht.
> Tjetri beson se dikush e ka pikturuar ate pikture.
> 
> Cili ka inteligjence me te ulet? A eshte me e logjikshme qe te thuhet se nje piktor e ka pikturuar ate pikture apo te themi se ajo aty eshte produkt i rastesise. You get my point.


asht pikerisht ky lloj shembulli bajat qe jepni e e perseritni pa pushim si papagalla qe u bon te dukeni me inteligjence shum shum ma te ulet se mesatarja

----------


## drague

> E pse u dashka mare mendimi i Ateistëve, për zgjedhjen që ka bër një individ për jetën e tijë ?! Fundja e fundit, kujt i intereson se çfarë mendojnë Ateistët ?!! Paske shumë konsideratë për Ateistët lol. Mos harro se jo të gjithë Ateistët janë shkenctarë.. ka nga ata që janë cop mishi me dy sy...edhe ka shumë nga ky lloj, po ashtu edhe te besimtarët gjen nga kjo specie.


ti cfare mendon? odiseo

----------


## ane

> Eshte nje pikture aty ne mur.
> 
> Nje njeri beson aty gjendet rastesisht.
> Tjetri beson se dikush e ka pikturuar ate pikture.
> 
> Cili ka inteligjence me te ulet? A eshte me e logjikshme qe te thuhet se nje piktor e ka pikturuar ate pikture apo te themi se ajo aty eshte produkt i rastesise. You get my point.


Te kjartesohemi ,une nuk jam ateiste por mund ta pershkruaj veten si agnostike apo deiste ,jam here njera here tjetra :ngerdheshje:  por ju fetaret si mund te thoni qe asgje nuk krijohet vet apo rastesisht kur ne te njejten kohe thoni Zotin se krijoi askush ,ai u krijua vet ,nuk eshte nje cik kontradiktore kjo?

----------


## Scion

Kjo teme eshte ekskluzivisht per Ateistet dhe nese i intereson dikujt ata jane ateistet vete, e si e tille nuk na hyjne ne pune deshirat tuaja.
Vete-viktimizimi qe luani nuk i hyn ne pune askujt, mos thoni pastaj qe nuk jemi paralajmeruar.

----------

Fishtani1 (12-09-2013)

----------


## Scion

> ti cfare mendon? odiseo


Wordless, nuk eshte Ateist. Eshte nje Deist i luhuatur mes Besimtarit dhe Agnostikut.
Nuk ka nevoje ta pyesesh ate, ai dha mendimin e tij gjithsesi.

----------


## semiku

> Te kjartesohemi ,une nuk jam ateiste por mund ta pershkruaj veten si agnostike apo deiste ,jam here njera here tjetra


Ne te vertet nuk mundesh te qendrosh ne dy karrige !
Sepse te jesh Deist parasheh qe te fitosh edhe nje paket dhurate ne formen e pavdekesise - jeten mbas varrit.

Mirepo , Deizmi ka arrdhmeri sepse shumica e besimtareve ne te vertet jane deist.
Sa me perket mua me Deistet nuk ka cka te bisedohet,as ti fajesosh per dicka ,per dallim nga besimtaret religjioz.

Ju,jeni vellezerit tane  :ngerdheshje:  - perkrah Ateisteve dhe Agnostikeve - kan qene lider ne perhapjen e ideve sekulare/laike ne Europ dhe SHBA.
Hipoteza juaj calon dukshem,sepsa parasheh zotin-pertac ...por nejse ,me pelqen Deizmi,po te mos isha Ateist do isha Deist  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Scion

> Ne te vertet nuk mundesh te qendrosh ne dy karrige !
> Sepse te jesh Deist parasheh qe te fitosh edhe nje paket dhurate ne formen e pavdekesise - jeten mbas varrit.
> 
> Mirepo , Deizmi ka arrdhmeri sepse shumica e besimtareve ne te vertet jane deist.
> Sa me perket mua me Deistet nuk ka cka te bisedohet,as ti fajesosh per dicka ,per dallim nga besimtaret religjioz.
> 
> Ju,jeni vellezerit tane  - perkrah Ateisteve dhe Agnostikeve - kan qene lider ne perhapjen e ideve sekulare/laike ne Europ dhe SHBA.
> Hipoteza juaj calon dukshem,sepsa parasheh zotin-pertac ...por nejse ,me pelqen Deizmi,po te mos isha Ateist do isha Deist


Ti, leji deistet  :buzeqeshje: 
Ca mendimi ke per besimtaret!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## semiku

> Eshte nje pikture aty ne mur.
> 
> Nje njeri* beson* aty gjendet rastesisht.
> Tjetri beson se dikush e ka pikturuar ate pikture.


Ti nuk ke lidhje cka eshte Ateizmi !
Ateizmi nuk eshte dic qe e definon besimin e dikujt ne dicka,le te jete edhe ajo Rastesija.Ateizem eshte fjale nominale qe tregon vetem mungese - privim ne besimin e Zotit/Hyjnive...A beson ndonje Ateist ne rastesi apo Jo (dhe nuk ka kuptim te besohet ne ate,kur ajo mbetet opcioni i fundit,kur ne menyre racionale i hedhim gjithcka qe nuk qendron),nuk eshte e lidhur me Ateizmin....hajt tento te pakten kete kuptoje.



> A eshte me e logjikshme qe te thuhet se nje piktor e ka pikturuar ate pikture apo te themi se ajo aty eshte produkt i rastesise. You get my point.


Rastesija nuk krijon,rastesi do te thote pershkrim modeli ku nuk ka determinizem,modeli shprehet ne menyre matematikore.
Mekanizmi i cili krijon,Neve na eshte totalisht i panjohur dhe nuk e dime si vepron,ne menyre te determinuar apo rastesore.Kete tek duhet zbuluar.

----------


## ane

> Ne te vertet nuk mundesh te qendrosh ne dy karrige !
> Sepse te jesh Deist parasheh qe te fitosh edhe nje paket dhurate ne formen e pavdekesise - jeten mbas varrit.
> 
> Mirepo , Deizmi ka arrdhmeri sepse shumica e besimtareve ne te vertet jane deist.
> Sa me perket mua me Deistet nuk ka cka te bisedohet,as ti fajesosh per dicka ,per dallim nga besimtaret religjioz.
> 
> Ju,jeni vellezerit tane  - perkrah Ateisteve dhe Agnostikeve - kan qene lider ne perhapjen e ideve sekulare/laike ne Europ dhe SHBA.
> Hipoteza juaj calon dukshem,sepsa parasheh zotin-pertac ...por nejse ,me pelqen Deizmi,po te mos isha Ateist do isha Deist


Pse jo ,mund te jem here njera here tjetra ,varet nga disponimi :ngerdheshje: ,vetem per nje gje jam e sigurt ,jam ateiste e paluhatur sa i perket feve  :ngerdheshje: 
Duke e menduar me thelle me shume anoj nga agnostizmi pasi nuk e di ne ka Zot apo jo dhe kjo puna e jetes se perjeteshme nuk me pelqen si ide ,me duket jete monotone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## semiku

> Ti, leji deistet 
> Ca mendimi ke per besimtaret!


Me fal per devijimin,por ajo ne te vertet ishte kompliment per ta.

Besimtaret ?
Nuk kam problem me aske,nuk me pengojne,shoqerohem me te gjith,madje edhe me fundamentalistet e te gjitha ngjyrave...ashtu nga kurreshtja tentoje te zbuloj natyren e vertet te gjereva,dhe deri me tani kam nxjerrur perfundimin : Na ruaj o "zot" nga dashurija krishtere,toleranca e muslimaneve dhe bujarija e hebrejeve !
Me merzitin besimtaret qe shfrytezojne argumentin e autoritetit, krekosja e tyre dhe fjalimet prej se larti.

----------


## Antiproanti

Jo te gjithe besimtaret jane te njejte...
Ka sa te duash besimtar me te cilet patjeter jane te mundshme shume diskusione dhe aktivitete te perbashketa.
Kategori tjeter jane disa qe nga mengjesi ne mbremje merren kryesisht me fene e tyre. Kjo kategori shpesh ka probleme edhe me rrethin e vete, lere me me te huaj apo me ateiste.
Dhe besimtaret e forumit nuk mund te sherbejne si shembull per besimtarin tipik. Sepse shume nga keta me teper i takojne kategorise se fundamentalisteve, ose thjeshte, per argetim apo per arsye te rrethanave specifike ne forum, luajne role qe nuk perputhen plotesisht ose fare me karakterin e tyre te vertete dhe perditshmerine reale te tyre.

----------

ionian (13-09-2013),Sami Hyseni (13-09-2013)

----------


## mesia4ever

Aha na perzuri Scioni, tung nga une, diskutim te kendshem juve

Pershendetje Semiku, klm

----------


## semiku

> Aha na perzuri Scioni, tung nga une, diskutim te kendshem juve
> 
> Pershendetje Semiku, klm


Ta ka fshire postimin por e ke te cituar te postimi im  :ngerdheshje:  ,mos u anko ! 
Edhe moderatori nuk eshte i gjithfuqishem !!

Desha vetem te shtoj qe : Nese flasim per rastesine (apo rastesine matematikore) ,perse ateher edhe Zotin mos ta vendosim ne te njejtin kontekst,dhe te shohim cili eshte probaliteti i tij ?
Tregimi per nje etnitet te gjithfuqishem,i cili eshte ketu edhe para fillimit te kohes,i gjithpranishem ,menxhon dhe kujdeset per rregull ne kosmoz/hapesire ,ndegjon te gjitha lutjet tona,kujdeset per ne (ne te verte per Ju) - eshte shuuuumeee me e pa besueshme se sa nga ndonje teori me e krisur e ndonje shkencetari ?
Sipas ligjit te probalitetit te ulet,Zoti eshte vetem nje teori gati,gati e pamundur !!

----------

